# More Problems



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Growing Opium Is All the Sinai Bedouins Have Left | VICE United Kingdom


.

Does Egypt really need this given the large drug problem they already have


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

For some reason people seem to think there is no drug problem here.. but hopefully the new government will admit to the social problems that previous governments hid or gave low percentages when discussing.


----------

